# Name that Plant



## jschlosser

I just ran across this picture of a planted tank and can't identify all the plants in it. A little too "manicured" for my tastes but some beauties here. Can you name any of them?


----------



## jeffro0050

I'm not an expert, but the viny plant on the far right edge mid looks like egeria.

I would love to know what those clover looking ground cover plants are called.


----------



## James0816

Ok...here goes my take on this gorgeous tank:

Glosso - foreground carpet
Ricca - (2) big mounds to the left with the air bubbles on them (pearling)
Sueswassertang - Dark green mounds, small one to the left, larger to the right
HM (Pearl weed) - small mound directly in the middle

Over to the right hand side it looks to be a small crypt and Blyxa Aubertii (maybe Japonica but the brownish colors leads me to Aubertii first).

Behind that, I would say Tonina Fluviatilis and Bacopa Carolina or Lindernia rotundifolia

To left I want to say its a Java Fern "narrow" by the way the leaves look but maybe C. Balansae

Dark red in the back, I'll go out on a limb for this one and say Rotala rotundifolia

I will say that there is alot of light in this tank and a pressurized CO2 system on it. Tons of pearling going on.

Very beautiful!


----------



## Dmaaaaax

I can concur with all the above, other than Sueswassertang and pearl weed, which I have never personally seen before.

In order to get glosso to look like that, there is some serious light and CO2 going on, and a lot of trimming.


----------



## James0816

I definately like Sueswassertang. I have a nice ledge of it which is in dire need of a trimming. Mines a deeper green which is attributed less light and CO2 from my understanding of it.

As for HM, I tried it....once. Got so aggrivated trying to plant it...I dumped it not even half way through the planting. ;o)


----------



## Dmaaaaax

Yeah I did glosso once. The key is to start with an empty tank, plant single cuts of it about 1" apart or less then fill with water just up to the leaves. Give it plenty of light and allow it to grow emmersed. Then flood the tank once you have a lawn and plant the other plants.

Keeping them alive is a whole other story. If you see them growing vertical, then you need more lights and/or CO2. They are also iron hogs. I wonder if HM works the same way?


----------



## jeffro0050

Wow, been reading up on glosso... they sound like a tremendous pita to maintain. Maybe some time I'll try a glosso bed in a 5.5 just to try a more difficult plant. 3 WPG is pretty hefty to maintain in a 55, its incredible some people have the patience to maintain beds of this plant looking as lush as they do.


----------



## jschlosser

I love the Sueswassertang - almost like the canopy of a forest. Just gorgeous.


----------

